# Doom 3 HD pack+ RELEASED!!



## Kwod (Sep 18, 2012)

http://realsourceofevil.blogspot.se/

Epic to say the least....I tried another mod that was an aliasing mess among other issues, but this one is perfect about 2hrs in.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

wow that game is long in the tooth


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^  Yes but a classic nonetheless


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^  Yes but a classic nonetheless



Eh i guess, wasnt my cup of tea though...


----------



## Kwod (Sep 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> wow that game is long in the tooth



Not with the quality of GFX, lighting and sounds that this is pumping out.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2012)

Why oh why everyone have to use idiotic DOF which looks horrible in every single game. Only one that has DOF sort of ok was Crysis And Deus Ex 3 which only used DOF for conversations. At least it focus properly on objects unlike in here where it looks like you're short sighted...

This just never will work in games because you have a fixed focal point unlike our eyes which move independent of our head/body. Not to mention field of view is nearly 180° with peripheral vision on both far ends. Computers can't do any of that they stick to idiotic console 75° angle, let alone 90° which is still just half of the actual one...


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2012)

This has always been a great game to me, reminds me of how powerful the 9800pro was.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 18, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Why oh why everyone have to use idiotic DOF which looks horrible in every single game. Only one that has DOF sort of ok was Crysis And Deus Ex 3 which only used DOF for conversations. At least it focus properly on objects unlike in here where it looks like you're short sighted...
> 
> This just never will work in games because you have a fixed focal point unlike our eyes which move independent of our head/body. Not to mention field of view is nearly 180° with peripheral vision on both far ends. Computers can't do any of that they stick to idiotic console 75° angle, let alone 90° which is still just half of the actual one...



lol i think the same and i still used DOF in my screens.. Dunno it looks more focused for screenshots. Yeah in game it can be kinda distracting, but its cool for focusing stuff (if set to auto focus) 



Kwod said:


> http://realsourceofevil.blogspot.se/
> 
> Epic to say the least....I tried another mod that was an aliasing mess among other issues, but this one is perfect about 2hrs in.





I saw he used the same pack as niuk niuk over at guru3d.forums, except for his parameters though, i tweaked my own., + added http://www.moddb.com/games/doom-iii/addons/phrozo/#3236758 




and re-enabled disabled monster shadows in sikkmod 1.2 modified.pk4 file.


----------



## Kwod (Sep 19, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> i tweaked my own., + added



I'm pretty useless when it comes to mods, so I was grateful that this was such an easy install.
Shotgun rocks, but I'm gonna have to get BFG edition for the double barrell


----------



## JC316 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^  Yes but a classic nonetheless



When did you come back? I haven't posted here in a while, but you were long gone when I left.



3870x2 said:


> This has always been a great game to me, reminds me of how powerful the 9800pro was.




I bought it on launch day and yes, it was awesome back in the day. Would have been so much better had they not focused on fun house scares. IMO, the first part where the radio is going off and everyone is screaming and hell are the two best parts of the game. If the rest of it had that kind of intensity, it would have been fantastic.

Oh and I was on an Athlon XP 2200+, 512mb of ram, and a Geforce FX 5900. It ran like ass at 800x600.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 19, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Why oh why everyone have to use idiotic DOF which looks horrible in every single game. Only one that has DOF sort of ok was Crysis And Deus Ex 3 which only used DOF for conversations. At least it focus properly on objects unlike in here where it looks like you're short sighted...
> 
> This just never will work in games because you have a fixed focal point unlike our eyes which move independent of our head/body. Not to mention field of view is nearly 180° with peripheral vision on both far ends. Computers can't do any of that they stick to idiotic console 75° angle, let alone 90° which is still just half of the actual one...



I agree. I hate how lens flare is used too and motion blur and all the other camera effects for that matter, dof and lens flare are simply the worst offenders imo. They try so hard to make games look as if seen through a camera and that completely kills immersion! Games must be done to look as if seen with naked eyes.


----------



## Kwod (Sep 19, 2012)

Yo, too much complaining, it's a 1gig dl, so dl and install it and give it a go, it's a decent improvement over vanilla.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 19, 2012)

Kwod said:


> Yo, too much complaining, it's a 1gig dl, so dl and install it and give it a go, it's a decent improvement over vanilla.



Oh, I was not complaining about this mod especifically. Just nearly all games do it.

I've already tried Sikkmod which is what adds HDR, AO and all the modern features to this mod (compilation of mods actually). You can tweak it very easily so it's easy to get the dof that you want, etc. And it does look "good" even with the vanilla textures*, so I guess it's amazing with the texture pack and weapon replacement.

* I think that I didn't install any texture mod when I tried it, tho maybe I did lol, can't remember. Textures didn't look terribly bad once the mod was adding more depth to the world.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2012)

So many modes these days. Old wine in new bottles. I don't care about this one (I like Doom3 as it is) but it looks really good and it's for free. I'm sure they've spend a helluva lot of time on this.


I would like to see Blood, Duke Nukem and Halo in "new bottles". These games definitely need it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 19, 2012)

Drone said:


> I would like to see Blood, Duke Nukem and Halo in "new bottles". These games definitely need it.



Those are way too old, they would require something like BlackMesa Source.

Duke Nukem and Blood didn't even have a real 3D engine, they were 2.5D


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2012)

Objects in the not too far distance look way too blurry. I think I'll wait until the actual BFG Edition comes out. I like what I'm hearing about the changes they're making.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 19, 2012)

Great, but DOF is horrible.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Kwod said:


> I'm pretty useless when it comes to mods, so I was grateful that this was such an easy install.
> Shotgun rocks, but I'm gonna have to get BFG edition for the double barrell



Yes that's true, that guy (niukniuk) also made the mod to copy & overwrite and i see this is the same thing.

But to really make it stand out you have to add that Pronzo FX mod and re-adjust disabled shadows - for this you will have to tweak some parameters inside pak_modfiles.pk4.

I uploaded this sikkmodd file if you want to overwrite, i also disabled pinky sounds (i didnt like them one bit, it sounded low quality)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/80kzcol2ojtu24c/pak_modfiles.pk4


& Phrozo FX (just put it in main sikkmod dir), i lowered plasma gun and chaingun a bit so its not to demanding.. DOF + prozofx is killing it, add high aa values and it will crawl (max 2 -4 xaa)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/e77m472tjv2d4kn/zPhrozo3SikkmodCompatibleD3.pk4

and here is my CFG



Spoiler



unbindall
bind "TAB" "_impulse19"
bind "ENTER" "_button2"
bind "ESCAPE" "togglemenu"
bind "/" "_impulse14"
bind "0" "_impulse10"
bind "1" "_impulse0"
bind "2" "_impulse1"
bind "3" "_impulse2"
bind "4" "_impulse3"
bind "5" "_impulse4"
bind "6" "_impulse5"
bind "7" "_impulse6"
bind "8" "_impulse7"
bind "9" "_impulse8"
bind "[" "_impulse15"
bind "\" "_mlook"
bind "]" "_impulse14"
bind "a" "_moveleft"
bind "c" "_movedown"
bind "d" "_moveright"
bind "f" "_impulse11"
bind "i" "_impulse20"
bind "l" "_impulse40"
bind "p" "screenshot"
bind "q" "_impulse9"
bind "r" "_impulse13"
bind "s" "_back"
bind "t" "clientMessageMode"
bind "w" "_forward"
bind "y" "clientMessageMode 1"
bind "BACKSPACE" "clientDropWeapon"
bind "PAUSE" "pause"
bind "UPARROW" "_forward"
bind "DOWNARROW" "_back"
bind "LEFTARROW" "_moveLeft"
bind "RIGHTARROW" "_moveRight"
bind "ALT" "_strafe"
bind "CTRL" "_moveUp"
bind "SHIFT" "_zoom"
bind "DEL" "_impulse5"
bind "PGDN" "_impulse9"
bind "PGUP" "_impulse24"
bind "HOME" "_impulse23"
bind "END" "_impulse11"
bind "F1" "_impulse28"
bind "F2" "_impulse29"
bind "F3" "_impulse17"
bind "F5" "savegame quick"
bind "F6" "loadgame quick"
bind "F7" "_impulse22"
bind "KP_UPARROW" "_impulse25"
bind "KP_END" "_impulse13"
bind "KP_INS" "_moveDown"
bind "MOUSE1" "_speed"
bind "MOUSE2" "_attack"
bind "MOUSE3" "_moveUp"
bind "MWHEELDOWN" "_impulse14"
bind "MWHEELUP" "_impulse15"
seta radiant_entityMode "0"
seta gui_mediumFontLimit "0.60"
seta gui_smallFontLimit "0.30"
seta net_socksPassword ""
seta net_socksUsername ""
seta net_socksPort "1080"
seta net_socksServer ""
seta net_socksEnabled "0"
seta win_ypos "0"
seta win_xpos "0"
seta sys_lang "english"
seta s_decompressionLimit "6"
seta s_useEAXReverb "1"
seta s_useOpenAL "1"
seta s_libOpenAL "openal32.dll"
seta s_numberOfSpeakers "2"
seta s_doorDistanceAdd "150"
seta s_globalFraction "0.8"
seta s_subFraction "0.75"
seta s_playDefaultSound "1"
seta s_volume_dB "-3.809524"
seta s_meterTopTime "2000"
seta s_reverse "0"
seta s_spatializationDecay "2"
seta s_maxSoundsPerShader "0"
seta r_debugArrowStep "120"
seta r_debugLineWidth "1"
seta r_debugLineDepthTest "0"
seta r_cgFragmentProfile "best"
seta r_cgVertexProfile "best"
seta r_forceLoadImages "1"
seta r_shadows "1"
seta r_skipBump "0"
seta r_skipSpecular "0"
seta r_skipNewAmbient "0"
seta r_renderer "best"
seta r_brightness "1"
seta r_gamma "0.99"
seta r_swapInterval "0"
seta r_useIndexBuffers "0"
seta r_customHeight "1200"
seta r_customWidth "1600"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_mode "-1"
seta r_multiSamples "2"
seta image_downSizeLimit "2048"
seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"
seta image_downSizeBumpLimit "2048"
seta image_downSizeSpecularLimit "2048"
seta image_downSizeBump "0"
seta image_downSizeSpecular "0"
seta image_useCache "1"
seta image_cacheMegs "512"
seta image_cacheMinK "3072"
seta image_usePrecompressedTextures "0"
seta image_useNormalCompression "0"
seta image_useAllFormats "1"
seta image_useCompression "0"
seta image_preload "1"
seta image_roundDown "0"
seta image_forceDownSize "0"
seta image_downSize "0"
seta image_lodbias "0.0"
seta image_anisotropy "8"
seta image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta gui_filter_game "0"
seta gui_filter_idle "0"
seta gui_filter_gameType "0"
seta gui_filter_players "0"
seta gui_filter_password "0"
seta net_clientDownload "1"
seta net_master4 ""
seta net_master3 ""
seta net_master2 ""
seta net_master1 ""
seta net_clientMaxRate "16000"
seta net_serverMaxClientRate "16000"
seta m_strafeSmooth "3"
seta m_smooth "1"
seta m_strafeScale "5.5"
seta m_yaw "0.022"
seta m_pitch "0.022"
seta sensitivity "5"
seta in_toggleZoom "1"
seta in_toggleCrouch "0"
seta in_toggleRun "0"
seta in_alwaysRun "0"
seta in_freeLook "1"
seta in_anglespeedkey "1.5"
seta in_pitchspeed "140"
seta in_yawspeed "140"
seta gui_configServerRate "0"
seta com_guid ""
seta com_preloadDemos "0"
seta com_compressDemos "1"
seta com_product_lang_ext "1"
seta sv_punkbuster "0"
seta cl_punkbuster "0"
seta com_videoRam "1279"
seta com_showFPS "0"
seta com_purgeAll "1"
seta com_machineSpec "3"
seta g_decals "1"
seta g_projectileLights "1"
seta g_doubleVision "1"
seta g_muzzleFlash "1"
seta net_serverDlTable ""
seta net_serverDlBaseURL ""
seta net_serverDownload "0"
seta mod_validSkins "skins/characters/player/marine_mp;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_green;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_blue;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_red;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_yellow"
seta g_mapCycle "mapcycle"
seta g_voteFlags "0"
seta g_gameReviewPause "10"
seta g_countDown "10"
seta g_password ""
seta g_showBrass "1"
seta g_showProjectilePct "0"
seta g_showHud "1"
seta g_showPlayerShadow "0"
seta g_healthTakeLimit "25"
seta g_healthTakeAmt "5"
seta g_healthTakeTime "5"
seta g_useDynamicProtection "1"
seta g_armorProtectionMP "0.6"
seta g_armorProtection "0.3"
seta g_damageScale "1"
seta g_nightmare "1"
seta g_bloodEffects "1"
seta r_aspectRatio "0"
seta ui_showGun "1"
seta ui_autoReload "1"
seta ui_autoSwitch "1"
seta ui_team "Red"
seta ui_skin "skins/characters/player/marine_mp"
seta ui_name "TheHunter"
seta si_serverURL ""
seta si_spectators "1"
seta si_usePass "0"
seta si_warmup "0"
seta si_teamDamage "0"
seta si_timeLimit "10"
seta si_fragLimit "10"
seta si_maxPlayers "4"
seta si_map "Game/CustomMap.map"
seta si_gameType "singleplayer"
seta si_name "DOOM Server"
seta g_spectatorChat "0"
seta net_clientLagOMeter "1"

------------- Sikkmodd--------------

seta r_useVignetting "1"
seta r_filmgrainStrength "0.1"
seta r_filmgrainScale "0.8"
seta r_filmgrainBlendMode "0"
seta r_useFilmgrain "1"
seta r_celShadingThreshold "1.0"
seta r_celShadingScale "1.0"
seta r_celShadingMethod "0"
seta r_useCelShading "0"
seta r_colorGradingSharpness "1.50"
seta r_colorGradingType "0"
seta r_colorGradingParm "3"
seta r_useColorGrading "1"
seta r_motionBlurQuality "0"
seta r_motionBlurLerp "0.5"
seta r_motionBlurFactor "1.0"
seta r_motionBlurMaxThreshold "20"
seta r_motionBlurMinThreshold "10"
seta r_motionBlurFPSThreshold "10"
seta r_motionBlurMaskDistance "50"
seta r_motionBlurScale "0.1"
seta r_useMotionBlur "1"
seta r_dofConditionZoom "1"
seta r_dofConditionTalk "1"
seta r_dofConditionReload "1"
seta r_dofConditionGUI "1"
seta r_dofConditionCinematic "1"
seta r_dofConditionAlways "1" //< turn off if you dont like DOF
seta r_dofFocus "128"
seta r_dofFar "768"
seta r_dofNear "-128"
seta r_dofBlurQuality "3"
seta r_dofBlurScale "4.0"
seta r_useDepthOfField "1"  //<< turn off completely 
seta r_lensFlareStrength "1.0"
seta r_useLensFlare "0"
seta r_sunOriginZ "0.0"
seta r_sunOriginY "0.0"
seta r_sunOriginX "0.0"
seta r_sunShaftsQuality "4"
seta r_sunShaftsMaskStrength "1.0"
seta r_sunShaftsStrength "2.0"
seta r_sunShaftsSize "16.0"
seta r_useSunShafts "0"
seta r_ssaoBlendScale "2.0"
seta r_ssaoBlendPower "2.0"
seta r_ssaoBlurEpsilon "16"
seta r_ssaoBlurQuality "2"
seta r_ssaoBlurScale "0.5"
seta r_ssaoBlurMethod "3"
seta r_ssaoAmount "1.0"
seta r_ssaoBias "0.075"
seta r_ssaoRadius "16"
seta r_ssaoMethod "8"
seta r_useSSAO "0"
seta r_ssilBlurEpsilon "4"
seta r_ssilBlurQuality "0"
seta r_ssilBlurScale "1.0"
seta r_ssilBlurMethod "0"
seta r_ssilAmount "1.0"
seta r_ssilRadius "128"
seta r_useSSIL "0"
seta r_bloomGamma "0.9"
seta r_bloomScale "0.4"
seta r_bloomBlurScaleY "0.5"
seta r_bloomBlurScaleX "0.5"
seta r_bloomBlurIterations "3"
seta r_bloomBufferSize "4"
seta r_useBloom "1"
seta r_hdrGlareSize "0.9"
seta r_hdrGlareScale "1.0"
seta r_hdrGlareStyle "10"
seta r_hdrFlareSize "0.6"  //< controls lensflare size
seta r_hdrFlareScale "1.0"
seta r_hdrFlareGamma "2.3"
seta r_hdrBloomSize "0.7"      //< controls glow
seta r_hdrBloomScale "0.4"   //< controls glow and lensflare density
seta r_hdrBloomOffset "3.0"
seta r_hdrBloomThreshold "1.0"
seta r_hdrBloomWhitePoint "1.0"
seta r_hdrBloomMiddleGray "0.14"
seta r_hdrBloomToneMapper "3"
seta r_hdrLumThresholdMin "0.1"
seta r_hdrLumThresholdMax "0.3"
seta r_hdrDitherSize "1.0"
seta r_hdrDither "0"
seta r_hdrBlueShiftFactor "0.26"
seta r_hdrWhitePoint "1.1"
seta r_hdrMiddleGray "0.10"
seta r_hdrAdaptationRate "60.0"
seta r_hdrToneMapper "4"
seta r_useHDR "1"
seta r_edgeAAFilterScale "1.0"
seta r_edgeAASampleScale "1.0"
seta r_useEdgeAA "1"
seta r_softShadowsBlurEpsilon "3"
seta r_softShadowsBlurScale "3.0"
seta r_softShadowsBlurFilter "3"
seta r_useSoftShadows "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonOffset "0"
seta g_randomEncountersDormantTime "10"
seta g_randomEncountersMaxTime "60"
seta g_randomEncountersMinTime "30"
seta g_randomEncountersMaxSpawns "5"
seta g_useRandomEncounters "0"
seta g_zombieResurrectionLimit "0"
seta g_interRankAggression "0"
seta g_cyberdemonDamageType "1"
seta g_burnAwayDelay "0.0"
seta g_enemyBaronFactor "0.0"
seta g_enemyPainElementalFactor "0.0"
seta g_enemySpectreFactor "0.0"
seta g_enemyHealthRandom "0"
seta g_enemyHealthScale "1.0"
seta g_enemyHealthType "0"
seta g_damageZoneType "0"
seta g_damageType "0"
seta g_playerSpeedType "0"
seta g_disableFallDamage "0"
seta g_grabMode "0"
seta g_weaponProjectileOrigin "0"
seta g_weaponHandlingType "0"
seta g_weaponAwareness "0"
seta g_ammoUsageType "0"
seta g_ammoClipSizeType "0"
seta g_ammoCapacityType "0"
seta g_itemSearchFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemRemovalFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemValueFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemHelmetFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemMaxArmorType "0"
seta g_itemPickupType "0"
seta g_healthRegenFeedback "50"
seta g_healthRegenSteps "4"
seta g_healthRegenLimit "100"
seta g_healthRegenAmt "1"
seta g_healthRegenDelay "5"
seta g_healthRegenTime "1"
seta g_healthPackTime "3"
seta g_healthPackUses "1"
seta g_healthPackTotal "100"
seta g_healthManagementType "1"
seta g_enablePortalSky "1"
seta g_showFirstPersonBody "0"
seta g_playerHeadType "0"
seta g_tracerFrequency "0.5"
seta g_screenFrostTime "15"
seta g_bloodSprayFrequency "0.3"
seta g_bloodSprayDistance "96"
seta g_bloodSprayTime "2.0"
seta g_showBloodSpray "1"
seta g_explosionFXScale "32.0"
seta g_explosionFXTime "3.0"
seta g_useExplosionFX "1"
seta g_ambientLightColor "0.03125 0.03125 0.03125"
seta g_ambientLightRadius "1024 1024 1024"
seta g_useAmbientLight "0"
seta g_batteryRechargeRate "120"
seta g_batteryLife "90"
seta g_goggleType "0"
seta g_dynamicHudTime "10.0"
seta g_useDynamicHud "0"
seta g_hudType "0"
seta g_crosshairLerp "0.5"
seta g_crosshairType "0"
seta g_crosshair "1"
seta g_mpWeaponAngleScale "0"
seta g_skipViewEffects "0"
seta g_fov "98"
seta g_viewNodalZ "0"
seta g_viewNodalX "0"
seta g_gunZ "0"
seta g_gunY "0"
seta g_gunX "0"
seta pm_air "1800"
seta pm_modelView "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonDeath "0"
seta pm_thirdPerson "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonClip "1"
seta pm_thirdPersonAngle "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonHeight "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonRange "80"
seta pm_bobroll "0.002"
seta pm_bobpitch "0.002"
seta pm_bobup "0.005"
seta pm_runroll "0.005"
seta pm_runpitch "0.002"
seta pm_runbob "0.4"
seta pm_walkbob "0.3"
seta pm_crouchbob "0.5"
seta pm_bboxwidth "32"
seta pm_crouchrate "0.87"
seta pm_deadviewheight "10"
seta pm_deadheight "20"
seta pm_normalviewheight "68"
seta pm_normalheight "74"
seta pm_crouchviewheight "32"
seta pm_crouchheight "38"
seta pm_staminarate "0.75"
seta pm_staminathreshold "4"
seta pm_maxviewpitch "89"
seta pm_minviewpitch "-89"
seta pm_usecylinder "0"
seta pm_spectatebbox "32"
seta pm_spectatespeed "450"
seta pm_noclipspeed "200"
seta pm_runspeed "220"
seta pm_walkspeed "140"
seta pm_crouchspeed "80"
seta pm_stepsize "16"
seta pm_jumpheight "48"


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 19, 2012)

The DOF makes it seem like the dude needs glasses. :/ 

Otherwise the textures seem real nice.


----------



## Kwod (Sep 19, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> * I think that I didn't install any texture mod when I tried it, tho maybe I did lol, can't remember. Textures didn't look terribly bad once the mod was adding more depth to the world.



It's been a while since I played vanilla, but I never found it that scary, but with better GFX, *lighting* and sounds, this is the way it should be played....granted DOF isn't everyone's cup of tea, but most of doom is close quarters and DOF doesn't apply.

It'll be interesting to listen to BFG's shotgun sounds, as this one's intense!!

This mod has enhanced vanilla's strong points, and given it's 2012, the technical upgrade this mod brings is much appreciated by me.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 19, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> I agree. I hate how lens flare is used too and motion blur and all the other camera effects for that matter, dof and lens flare are simply the worst offenders imo. They try so hard to make games look as if seen through a camera and that completely kills immersion! Games must be done to look as if seen with naked eyes.



Actually lens flare is not bad, it even happens with our eyes but not to such extent as with camera lenses. I agree, they try to make it more dramatic in games by using camera one but still.

As for the motion blur, i've used it in Black Mesa mod as a tweak and it looks pretty good. I've dumb it down to a level where it only slightly blurs the far edges of the screen while running forward. And also when you spin around your own axis. It's a very subtle effect that just looks cool. Similar is motion blur in CS:GO. It's not overdone but you can notice it and it looks real.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2012)

Screens?


----------



## RevengE (Sep 20, 2012)

I love how I.D releases BFG. Doom 3 was cool and all but I want Doom 4.


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Screens?



Here are a few I made, but with DOF 






























Phrozo FX





















Here im using POM, but its deeeeemanding


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Why oh why everyone have to use idiotic DOF which looks horrible in every single game. Only one that has DOF sort of ok was Crysis And Deus Ex 3 which only used DOF for conversations. At least it focus properly on objects unlike in here where it looks like you're short sighted...
> 
> This just never will work in games because you have a fixed focal point unlike our eyes which move independent of our head/body. Not to mention field of view is nearly 180° with peripheral vision on both far ends. Computers can't do any of that they stick to idiotic console 75° angle, let alone 90° which is still just half of the actual one...



Have to agree, Not a Fan of DOF and REALLY hate Motion Blur. First things I turn off when I start a game if it's an option. Don't care how well done it is never gonna see it because it's off before I ever press Start.

I will throw in one exception for DOF tho(can't turn it off anyway) Was Sleeping Dogs use of DOF to simulate distance. You could always see pretty far but there was a DOF "haze" that would smoothly come into focus as you would move closer.

On Topic. Nice to see people still putting work into "classic games" like this one. I mean I always though Doom 3 looked pretty good(maybe a bit too dark in places) but then that was intended to keep you on edge.

This mod is a good a reason as any to give it another spin. But then watching the Vid I already know I would hate the DOF and Blur if I couldn't disable it...


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> pics



That's some quality POM right there, no wonder it's demanding.


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 20, 2012)

Downloading the mod now but its going to take forever since for me his ISP download doen't work for me i keep getting to .8 of 1.1 GB and i get a Network Error so i have to download it from Rapidshare which sucks


----------



## TheHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

EiSFX said:


> Downloading the mod now but its going to take forever since for me his ISP download doen't work for me i keep getting to .8 of 1.1 GB and i get a Network Error so i have to download it from Rapidshare which sucks



Or you can try this (mediafire links)
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=350337&page=7
post #160 and post #155 for extra mods (high polygon & texture characters/guns)

Im using his compilation, except no autoexec and my own cfg.


----------



## EiSFX (Sep 21, 2012)

TheHunter said:


> Or you can try this (mediafire links)
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=350337&page=7
> post #160 and post #155 for extra mods (high polygon & texture characters/guns)
> 
> Im using his compilation, except no autoexec and my own cfg.




Thanks i was wondering where you got all the mods you where useing i tried to search for them but i kept finding other stuff for doom 3 that wasen't really the same 

Also with the other mod i was getting weird anomalies where steam or fire or reflections should of been heres a few SS's to show you

Edit: Wow with your suggestions Hunter the game plays with no problems with all Highres textures and no anomalies like i was getting with the other mod


----------



## Super XP (Oct 17, 2012)

got the game today and I've about 1 hour in. Brings back memories for sure. The graphics are amazing, a lot better than when it was originally relased back in the day. 

I have a question, what's with this 3D Mode? Should I enable it?


----------



## trickson (Oct 17, 2012)

Kwod said:


> http://realsourceofevil.blogspot.se/
> 
> Epic to say the least....I tried another mod that was an aliasing mess among other issues, but this one is perfect about 2hrs in.



All I am getting is so fedup crap that is this http://lnx.lu/6N?http://depositfiles.com/files/z01sr02ow. Where is the file or am I just stupid here.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 17, 2012)

trickson said:


> All I am getting is so fedup crap that is this http://lnx.lu/6N?http://depositfiles.com/files/z01sr02ow. Where is the file or am I just stupid here.




http://depositfiles.com/files/z01sr02ow

does this work?


----------



## trickson (Oct 17, 2012)

Kwod said:


> http://depositfiles.com/files/z01sr02ow
> 
> does this work?


Finally Thank You! 
Now to remove that other fucking thing that popped up when I turned my computer on, I did not even install the "Program" Great Looks like some kind of fucking virus!


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 17, 2012)

Super XP said:


> got the game today and I've about 1 hour in. Brings back memories for sure. The graphics are amazing, a lot better than when it was originally relased back in the day.



If you are talking about the new BFG Edition, the graphics looks equal compared to the original version (or worse because lower res txtures and no shadows for the flashlight this time), but its much faster and it supports 120fps and 3D now at least .

They dumbed it down enough to make it run 60fps on the consoles, and released it to the PC. Even without mods (just messing with the console), you can make the old one look better, let alone the awesome texture packs and graphics mods what are all incompatible with this new BGF edition (e.g.: sikmod, HD texture pack, etc). And the lack of coop gameplay is just outrageous!

If you already played the original doom3, the only three reasons you might wanna buy this remake is to play it with Oculus Rift/3D, to play the lost mission or just to support id software.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2012)

remake doom2 with hd graphics and then we can talk.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> remake doom2 with hd graphics and then we can talk.



we are still playing doomsday coop with the friends sometimes, but there is a Doom and also a Doom2 mod for Doom3 as well, and they look quite good using idTech4.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 19, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> *If you are talking about the new BFG Edition, the graphics looks equal compared to the original version (or worse* because lower res txtures and no shadows for the flashlight this time), but its much faster and it supports 120fps and 3D now at least .
> 
> They dumbed it down enough to make it run 60fps on the consoles, and released it to the PC. Even without mods (just messing with the console), you can make the old one look better, let alone the awesome texture packs and graphics mods what are all incompatible with this new BGF edition (e.g.: sikmod, HD texture pack, etc). And the lack of coop gameplay is just outrageous!
> 
> If you already played the original doom3, the only three reasons you might wanna buy this remake is to play it with Oculus Rift/3D, to play the lost mission or just to support id software.


I have to disagree with that. I have both and this updated BFG looks a lot better. Even the close up's of the computer terminals within the game are clearer than the first. The guns also look more realistic vs. the original. But anyhow I am playing the game at 120fps with max PQ. 
My only complaint with the BFG version is they did not include the ability for you to use your weapon to hit your opponent such as close combat, just like you do in Left 4 Dead 2. That would have been amazing and realistic. 


trickson said:


> All I am getting is so fedup crap that is this http://lnx.lu/6N?http://depositfiles.com/files/z01sr02ow. Where is the file or am I just stupid here.


The 1st webpage is advertizing, you need to skip it. I hate sites like that, because they trick people into downloading crap onto your PC.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 19, 2012)

Super XP said:


> I have to disagree with that. I have both and this updated BFG looks a lot better. Even the close up's of the computer terminals within the game are clearer than the first. The guns also look more realistic vs. the original. But anyhow I am playing the game at 120fps with max PQ.
> My only complaint with the BFG version is they did not include the ability for you to use your weapon to hit your opponent such as close combat, just like you do in Left 4 Dead 2. That would have been amazing and realistic.
> 
> The 1st webpage is advertizing, you need to skip it. I hate sites like that, because they trick people into downloading crap onto your PC.



This is not about if you agree with me or not, I stated facts. If you see it otherwise, you have a problem. Try *r_lightscale 1* to get rid of "better lightning" id was talking about,  and also *r_overbright 1* if you want to lower the bloom, that's the new lighting. id is using the YCoCg-DXT texture compression now, which is much more efficient, but it also has more compression artifacts. Look at the difference : Original vs BFG  Edition (note: the pictures are by Wulfen).

You can unpack the new idtech5 resource files with extractResourceFile and probably rebuild them with fs_buildresources, so there is a hope for modding after all, but no mods or texture packs gonna work out of the box.
It's awesome that it's fully multi-threaded now and it runs amazingly fast on everything (even on my ion-atom based little server), but the  (all around) lower visuals and the lack of co-op makes this an inferior console port at its current state, sadly:/ 

*edit:* This might be very good for the console owners who did not play the original, but not worth it for the PC players imho (except the 3D perhaps). I honestly hope that id will get enough income from this cash-in, and they can make an awesome Doom4.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 20, 2012)

O.K. I see your point now. Interesting because the original DOOM 3 ram like crap on my system, couldn't max out the PQ too much. This BFG verison is maxed to the hilt.
Oh, a side note which I've notices, without any moddifications this BFG version does look better than the original DOOM 3.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 20, 2012)

Super XP said:


> O.K. I see your point now. Interesting because the original DOOM 3 ram like crap on my system, couldn't max out the PQ too much. This BFG verison is maxed to the hilt.



Yes, if we need to point out some good about this release, one would be the much better performance for sure. Again, it's even plays smooth on my dualcore-atom+ion based little box, which is truly remarkable. The other thing is the adoption of the new idtech5 resource files, which stores the data in a binary form and thanks to that, the game loads things in an unprecedented speed.

The main concern is that the game code was also moved into the executable like with Rage, and that could make modding difficult. Well the whole thing will get GPL-ed, so there is hope


----------



## Super XP (Oct 20, 2012)

*Question, if I apply these textures will I have to start over or can I continue with my saved game?*


Ikaruga said:


> Yes, if we need to point out some good about this release, one would be the much better performance for sure. Again, it's even plays smooth on my dualcore-atom+ion based little box, which is truly remarkable. The other thing is the adoption of the new idtech5 resource files, which stores the data in a binary form and thanks to that, the game loads things in an unprecedented speed.
> 
> The main concern is that the game code was also moved into the executable like with Rage, and that could make modding difficult. Well the whole thing will get GPL-ed, so there is hope


I have a question, how on earth do you apply these tecture mods? I tried following some online instructions but did not work. Where do we put the files after you unpack them via RAR? When I tried applying the pack it gave me an error that it could not load my saved game. 

Thanks,
Oh I also failed to mention I borrowed the original DOOM 3 off a friend back in the day, never bought it, so I suppose for me buying the BFG version.

I found this:
[ Guide ] How to mod DOOM 3 for insane graphics
http://www.overclock.net/t/1140722/guide-how-to-mod-doom-3-for-insane-graphics


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 20, 2012)

Super XP said:


> *Question, if I apply these textures will I have to start over or can I continue with my saved game?*
> 
> I have a question, how on earth do you apply these tecture mods? I tried following some online instructions but did not work. Where do we put the files after you unpack them via RAR? When I tried applying the pack it gave me an error that it could not load my saved game.
> 
> Thanks,


I would be happy to help, but (as I already mentioned above) no mod or any of the texture packs are compatible with the BFG edition. All the mods are only for the Original Doom3, and you simply can't mod the BFG Edition at the moment:/


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2012)

Just played BFG a bit and I like it. Game runs incredibly smooth. I hate only one thing about its gameplay: they haven't taken into consideration that Martian gravity has to be much weaker. Sure in Doom and Doom 2 it didn't matter but here they could have implemented it ...


----------



## Super XP (Oct 21, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> I would be happy to help, but (as I already mentioned above) no mod or any of the texture packs are compatible with the BFG edition. All the mods are only for the Original Doom3, and you simply can't mod the BFG Edition at the moment:/


Yes I forgot. Hopefully modders are working on it.


----------



## HeXen (Oct 21, 2012)

i didn't used to like Doom 3 when it came out. hyped too much and i had over expectations of it. but lately i've had this urge to want to replay it again, but i never found it actually scary, just kinda a series of knee jerk "oh crap" reactions. So not sure if i wanna pay 30 for it but wonder if sikkmod works on this version.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 21, 2012)

Well i have to say i have tried both this Mod and the BFG edition and i have to say this mod has alot higher/better textures then the BFG edition but also the BFG edition is a improvement over the origional still so if you are looking for the best i would use this mod


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my god it looks like a 2012 game!


----------



## Super XP (Oct 21, 2012)

The BFG definitely plays a lot better than the original one, and looks a lot better too. (Versus the Original without mods). 
Once the texture modding is released for BFG it will look even better. I'm fighting the Guardian now.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 21, 2012)

HeXen said:


> i didn't used to like Doom 3 when it came out. hyped too much and i had over expectations of it. but lately i've had this urge to want to replay it again, but i never found it actually scary, just kinda a series of knee jerk "oh crap" reactions. So not sure if i wanna pay 30 for it but wonder if sikkmod works on this version.



I think the expansion pack (Resurrection of Evil) won't disappoint, you should definitely play it once if you like corridor shooters. Just make sure you play it with a "retro mindset", so don't expect things what you would expect from a modern game. Imo, the key to have great fun with Doom is to play it on high difficulty where any mistake might turn out to be fatal.



Super XP said:


> The BFG definitely plays a lot better than the original one, and looks a lot better too. (Versus the Original without mods).
> Once the texture modding is released for BFG it will look even better


 Again? Didn't we agree already that it doesn't look any better? It plays a lot better indeed and it also has some very nice technical advancement thanks to the idtech5 bits they threw in, but it does not look better. It looks the same (BFG is brighter but that's just settings nothing else. They also fixed some animation bug and added or removed some lights or shadow casting objects here and there, but it has the very same look most of the times). 
If you insists comparing the two versions, you could say that BFG looks like the HIGH settings in Doom3 with some extra brightness, while there was also a higher (ULTRA) setting in the original.


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 21, 2012)

Actully if you look closely the textures look almost worse in the BFG edition


----------



## Kwod (Oct 22, 2012)

HeXen said:


> i didn't used to like Doom 3 when it came out. hyped too much and i had over expectations of it. but lately i've had this urge to want to replay it again, but i never found it actually scary,



I agree with you regarding vanilla, but with the better lighting and sounds, this mod scares the crap out of me.
I doubt that the quality of lighting is being properly conveyed on compressed ytube vids, but at 1920x1200 on my 26, this looks fine and gunfire and all the rest sound good.

The BFG edition sounds like a big wank without proper HD textures for D3 and RofE


----------



## HeXen (Oct 23, 2012)

well which would be better decision. Original with mods or BFG?
Sounds like its down to better gameplay vs graphics.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 23, 2012)

HeXen said:


> well which would be better decision. Original with mods or BFG?
> Sounds like its down to better gameplay vs graphics.



It will be a long long time until modders will catch up on the BFG edition with all the stuff they created for the original release. The source code will be released soon, and the tools are right there in the console, (so it looks like that HD textures are possible), but gamecode changes or proper multiplayer will be harder to do.

The new version doesn't look any better, you lose coop and all the other awesome goodies what the community created in many years, but it plays a lot better. That's the thing which can't be ignored here, the idtech5-ish responsiveness of the new version. It's just amazing how good this game feels and plays now. Playing the older version (or almost any other game whatsoever) immediately after the new one feels simply awkward, and you would agree to have 2x2pixel textures just to get the right feel back again. It's almost as good as how Rage felt, and this is the responsiveness what every other game should have.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2012)

HeXen said:


> well which would be better decision. Original with mods or BFG?
> Sounds like its down to better gameplay vs graphics.



Not sure how BFG can have better gameplay when both sound and lighting play such a big factor in the enjoyment of this game or any game for that matter.
If BFG did have HD textures, I would've bought it on launch.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 23, 2012)

Kwod said:


> Not sure how BFG can have better gameplay when both sound and lighting play such a big factor in the enjoyment of this game or any game for that matter.
> If BFG did have HD textures, I would've bought it on launch.


Wrong. The BFG blows the original out of the water. The game play is so much better, like it feels smooth especially when at 120FPS. I finished it last night, took approx: 10 hrs on Veteran, and now I am doing the lost mission, this mission is dam scarier than the original. A lot of gotcha ya moments 

If you compare the Original vs. BFG all stock with no mods, the BFG looks and plays better. 
Eventually we will have the ability to apply textures to the BFG. Either way the Lost Mission alone is worth the upgrade IMO.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 23, 2012)

Noob question: did they fix the game for widescreens without needing config tweaks that stretch things out?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 23, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Noob question: did they fix the game for widescreens without needing config tweaks that stretch things out?



+1, 1600x1200 is unacceptable.  I am sure they have fixed it in the BFG edition, but what about the modded?


----------



## btarunr (Oct 23, 2012)

OK, it looks like they didn't really fix it for widescreens:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48519&d=1348264481

Look at the crosshairs. I'll pass.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Wrong. The BFG blows the original out of the water.



It may well do so, but I'm referring to THIS modded version which also slays the original.


----------



## Kwod (Oct 23, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> +1, 1600x1200 is unacceptable.  I am sure they have fixed it in the BFG edition, but what about the modded?



1920x1200 with this mod.


----------



## JKnows (Oct 23, 2012)

So can I install this mod for BFG version? And How could I run timedemo benchmark to see which version is faster on computer.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 23, 2012)

btarunr said:


> OK, it looks like they didn't really fix it for widescreens:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48519&d=1348264481
> 
> Look at the crosshairs. I'll pass.



Don't know where did you get the picture what you linked, but wide screen is fully supported now in the BFG edition. I'm also not really sure what you meant about the old version, because it only stretched the HUD elements (e.g.: crosshair), but the aspect ratio of the 3D geometry was "OK". You just simply had to set seta _r_aspectRatio "1"_ in the console, and that made it 16:9 or seta _r_aspectRatio "2"_ and that forced 16:10.

With the old version, a shortcut like this produces the 1080p screen below:
_doom3.exe +set r_customwidth 1920 +set r_customheight 1080 +set r_aspectRatio 1 +set r_mode -1_

(note: I put a screenshot from the BFG edition next to it, so you can see that the HUD is not stretched anymore)



JKnows said:


> So can I install this mod for BFG version? And How could I run timedemo benchmark to see which version is faster on computer.


No you can't, the BFG edition is not compatible with Doom3 mods:/


----------



## btarunr (Oct 23, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Don't know where did you get the picture what you linked, but wide screen is fully supported now in the BFG edition. I'm also not really sure what you meant about the old version, because it only stretched the HUD elements (e.g.: crosshair), but the aspect ratio of the 3D geometry was "OK". You just simply had to set seta _r_aspectRatio "1"_ in the console, and that made it 16:9 or seta _r_aspectRatio "2"_ and that forced 16:10.
> 
> With the old version, a shortcut like this produces the 1080p screen below:
> _doom3.exe +set r_customwidth 1920 +set r_customheight 1080 +set r_aspectRatio 1 +set r_mode -1_
> ...



I found that picture in this thread, and I'm not talking about BFG Edition, but this new mod in the OP.


----------



## Ikaruga (Oct 23, 2012)

btarunr said:


> I found that picture in this thread, and I'm not talking about BFG Edition, but this new mod in the OP.



Ah ok, sorry. Yes you can't fix the stretched HUD in the original without adding some extra code or gfx which this mod lacks apparetnly, but the screenies look really great, it's tempting.
I think I will download it on the next weekend and see how it looks when it moves. My only concern is that I will have to deal with sikkmod again. I still use that separately in my current doom3 install, and I remember that the configuration was very time consuming. You add a little (0.05-ish) ambient light, a little ambient occlusion, a little HDR, a little gaussian soft shadows, a little color grading, etc ...and you suddenly end up with 20fps, so you have to start all over again


----------



## HeXen (Oct 25, 2012)

call me retarded, but i was going back n forth between you're pics you thumbnailed, and the doom3.jpg looks better than bfgedition.jpeg. Is the first one modded?

i kinda want this game, but torn between graphics....anyone have Original modded vs BFG pics compared? if its not too much difference i'd get the BFG


----------



## Kwod (Oct 25, 2012)

HeXen said:


> call me retarded, but i was going back n forth between you're pics you thumbnailed, and the doom3.jpg looks better than bfgedition.jpeg. Is the first one modded?
> G



If you're referring to THIS modded version, then yes, it will look better than BFG as BFG didn't do much at all with textures, only brightened the environment+ allowed for 120fps.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is the blog from Bethesda regarding the release of the GPL Source Code for the BFG version:



			
				Bethesda blog said:
			
		

> For players with the BFG Edition of the game, you’ll be happy to know that we’ll be releasing the GPL source code in the near future. Stay tuned for updates.



http://www.bethblog.com/

This seemed to be just released today regarding this. They also announced that the original release of Doom 3 and Resurrection of Evil is available on Steam again.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 10, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Here is the blog from Bethesda regarding the release of the GPL Source Code for the BFG version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



old news


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 11, 2012)

EVERYTHING, and I mean Everything, looks like it is covered in candle-wax.

And it still didnt solve the lighting issues... I know this game was meant to be a overly-dark overly-shadowed monster spawn jump out, but this gameplay didnt improve a lot. That's the problem with graphics mods... unless gameplay can also be tweaked... you are spending a lot of time on candy but gameplay stays stuck.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 11, 2012)

btarunr said:


> OK, it looks like they didn't really fix it for widescreens:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=48519&d=1348264481





Completely Bonkers said:


> EVERYTHING, and I mean Everything, looks like it is covered in candle-wax.



You guys could perhaps try the latest *SIKKMOD* build. It has endless awesome graphical options to play with, and 16:9 resolutions and menus as well (some minor graphics elements are still fixed at 4:3 tho, but nothing annoying imo).




Completely Bonkers said:


> That's the problem with graphics mods... unless gameplay can also be tweaked... you are spending a lot of time on candy but gameplay stays stuck.


Doom3 is a horror/corridor shooter! How is it the fault of the game that you are expecting something else?. Play it maxed out FULLHD on nightmare difficulty in a dark room with some decent soundcard and a good head-phone, and you will understand that it can provide some great fun


----------



## Super XP (Nov 11, 2012)

Original DOOM 3 Nodded looks better than BFG, but I would still buy the BFG Edition because it supports real High Definition, 120fps, runs much smoother, brighter and has the lost mission with that Double Barrel Shotgun which IMO is the second most powerful gun in the game next to the BFG gun.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 11, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Original DOOM 3 Nodded looks better than BFG, but I would still buy the BFG Edition because it supports real High Definition, 120fps, runs much smoother, brighter and has the lost mission with that Double Barrel Shotgun which IMO is the second most powerful gun in the game next to the BFG gun.



Both version supports the same set of resolutions, you just need mods for the first one, and it's not brighter nor it runs smoother if you have a fast PC. The 120fps and the Lost mission+shotgun part are valid points, but the rest is just *simply not true*. We are not Xbox360 players who know nothing about mods are graphics options. You continuously keep spreading these false infos, even after you acknowledged several times that you understand that they are not true.:shadedshu

With the original version, you get graphics mods with gorgeous texture packs and up to date visuals, awesome maps and custom campaigns, total conversions, online coop multiplayer (which is the best of all), etc. The list is endless while you give up all of that, to get 120fps + 3D support, a single custom campaign, some idtech5 stuff (like faster loading and better code optimization) as a return with the new version. 
These are the facts. Both version has its own advantages and disadvantages, that is all.


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2012)

Did anyone install *Update 1* for BFG edition? I have a few questions, maybe someone might have an answer.

Here's a snippet from release notes:



> All projectiles cast shadows
> Added option to force v-sync (instead of “smart v-sync”)
> Adjusted default brightness value
> Variable FOV settings options were added into the main menu
> ...



I haven't noticed any projectiles' shadows 
I don't care about v-sync so I left it "smart"
Didn't notice any changes in default brightness, and what was wrong with it in the first place? 
Now more FOV settings, it's ok.
I don't care that much about AA, I definitely don't need 16x but it's a nice addition.
Why disable checkpoints? They won't hurt.

They also said that they added shadow fx to the flashlight. What the hell can that mean?  Seriously, flashlights supposed to shed light not cast shadows lol. Anyway I didn't notice *any* "shadows" at all with that option turned on. 

However patch fixed some annoying bugs such as:



> Fixed blood splatter effects break after reloading save game
> Fixed broken view nodal code that allowed players to see through the world by backing into a wall and looking up



I remember those annoying glitches. Installing this patch was a good idea even though some of the things are still confusing.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 6, 2012)

First of all:


Drone said:


> flashlights supposed to shed light not cast shadows lol


I don't even.....  It's just the way how the 3D industry refers to this phenomenon. It's not the light casting the shadows but the objects and surfaces lit by the light ofc, but they still associate the  "shadow casting property" with the light involved in the shadow calculation,. In real life everything works by the law of physics, but in a 3D engine, you have to calculate and rasterize everything, and programmers don't calculate all the shadows if you can't see some of them or if some are not needed for certain reasons (see bellow for more)



Drone said:


> I don't care that much about AA, I definitely don't need 16x but it's a nice addition.


Idtech5 only supports 4xAF, and (iirc) forcing it to more even from the drivers won't do anything. Since the game is super-optimized now and runs fluid on just about anything (mostly thanks to the new idtech5 renderer and the GPU skinning), I think that any options which can increase the detail are welcome by the PC gamers with newer/stronger hardware. Probably it was very easy to add this modifications, so they did it to counter the fixed lower AF.



Drone said:


> Why disable checkpoints? They won't hurt.


Doom3 is a horror-corridor shooter, which means that it can get repetitive very fast if the tension/adrenalin drops (same enemies on similar corridors, same task... etc), so it's only really fun if you play it on the hardest settings and if the game punishes you for every little mistake you make. The game just simply fails to deliver fun if you play it on easy settings imho. They already added more ammo and health into the BFG edition to make it playable for the console gamers and that combined with the checkpoints made the game super easy even on the Nightmare level, so an option to disable the checkpoints is nice.



Drone said:


> Didn't notice any changes in default brightness, and what was wrong with it in the first place?


The BFG edition was too bright indeed, but I also did not notice any change, so it was probably a minor tweak.



Drone said:


> They also said that they added shadow fx to the flashlight. What the hell can that mean? .............Anyway I didn't notice *any* "shadows" at all with that option turned on.
> ..........................
> I haven't noticed any projectiles' shadows


Shadows can be only seen on lit surfaces. idtech4 doesn't support ambient lighting or partial/soft shadows, so if a surface is inside a dark shadowed area, it will appears totally black, you won't see it without a light, - and because of that - if a shadow is casted onto a shadowed (black) area, you won't see anything about that either, since it's not possible to distinguish black from black.
The flashlight was moved to the left side on the BFG edition, and (probably because of the console versions) it did not cast any shadows to make it less demanding GPU wise. While it was possible to turn on the shadows with some console witchery, but even than, the shadows would have still originated from an imaginary lamp on the weapon side of your body (from the right, like in the original doom3), and not from the new location on your left, so they had to fix that too. It's casting shadows now indeed, it's just hard to notice sometimes because your own POV is almost the same.


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> I don't even.....  It's just the way how the 3D industry refers to this phenomenon. It's not the light casting the shadows but the objects and surfaces lit by the light ofc, but they still associate the  "shadow casting property" with the light involved in the shadow calculation,. In real life everything works by the law of physics, but in a 3D engine, you have to calculate and rasterize everything, and programmers don't calculate all the shadows if you can't see some of them or if some are not needed for certain reasons (see bellow for more)


I understand it, that's why I wondered. In real life _lack of lighting = darkness_ and _lack of heat = cold_.

And thank you for your detailed explanation


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 6, 2012)

Drone said:


> I understand it, that's why I wondered. In real life _lack of lighting = darkness_ and _lack of heat = cold_.
> 
> And thank you for your detailed explanation



Nah, I actually glad you reminded me about the game, because I started all over again on nightmare, but this time with a gamepad  You don't wanna know how hard it is, it's almost hopeless how lame I'm with that thing, and I drop like flies now


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Nah, I actually glad you reminded me about the game, because I started all over again on nightmare, but this time with a gamepad  You don't wanna know how hard it is, it's almost hopeless how lame I'm with that thing, and I drop like flies now



Gamepad is nightmare itself, especially when you're against flying creatures like cacodaemons or lost souls.  In Doom 2 it was fun with auto-aim. But I remember how scary it was playing with controller in Alien: Resurrection. It was damn hard to kill a single facehugger but when they come in dozens chances to survive <1%


----------



## Super XP (Dec 8, 2012)

Well I cleared the entire BFG Edition. Love the extra levels. The Double Barrel Shotgun was the best gun IMO. 
The game play, movement and graphics are so much better than the original excluding texture packs of coarse. 

Give me DOOM 4 with a military grade Auto Shotgun and a Double Barrel please


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm leaning toward BFG Edition vs mods because it adds new content, specifically The Lost Mission, an 8 level section that was cut from the original game.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 9, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Well I cleared the entire BFG Edition. Love the extra levels. The Double Barrel Shotgun was the best gun IMO.
> The game play, movement and graphics are so much better than the original excluding texture packs of coarse.
> 
> Give me DOOM 4 with a military grade Auto Shotgun and a Double Barrel please



Agree. It is well past time for DOOM 4!!!



Frag Maniac said:


> I'm leaning toward BFG Edition vs mods because it adds new content, specifically The Lost Mission, an 8 level section that was cut from the original game.



I actually missed that there was new content with the BFG version of the game


----------



## Drone (Dec 9, 2012)

Gosh, it's really sad that some gameplay elements got dumb down. They nerfed monster respawn in some key places, just because it's difficult for console players to aim for lost souls and other frenzy enemies.  And they could add some option where player could choose between shoulder mounted light or classic flashlight.

However BFG edition is really good, I like their optimizations. Faster loading times and no fps drop at all. Indeed, they should've optimized some gameplay elements and fix shadow fx but nevermind. It's also nice that they included No Rest For The Living episode.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 9, 2012)

Drone said:


> Gosh, it's really sad that some gameplay elements got dumb down. They nerfed monster respawn in some key places, just because it's difficult for console players to aim for lost souls and other frenzy enemies.  And they could add some option where player could choose between shoulder mounted light or classic flashlight.
> 
> However BFG edition is really good, I like their optimizations. Faster loading times and no fps drop at all. Indeed, they should've optimized some gameplay elements and fix shadow fx but nevermind. It's also nice that they included No Rest For The Living episode.



- Almost everything is stored in a binary format now, since they had to load things very fast from the DVDs on the consoles with idtech5, and now it's almost instant from HDDs and SSDs. 
- There are so many good custom maps for the original, so I'm not really excited about the "new" mission. It's nice to have and everything indeed, but let's not forget that it's mostly just the very same assets with different scripts/tasks. 
- The 120Hz support and the more responsive gameplay -on the other hand- is really really nice, i love it 
- About the difficulty and the PC only specific things: I think it's gonna be like that in the future.. they will do everything for the console and nothing else, release it on the PC as well and apologize for the inconvenience from the PC gamers about how little more they can offer with the PC port (if any), and then they will fix things later if they have the time and/or the resources. Money talks you know, and money is at the consoles now, the few faithful/desperate/enthusiast id software fan on the PC can and must wait


----------



## Drone (Dec 9, 2012)

Ikaruga said:
			
		

> they will do everything for the console and nothing else, release it on the PC as well and apologize for the inconvenience from the PC gamers about how little more they can offer with the PC port (if any), and then they will fix things later if they have the time and/or the resources. Money talks you know, and money is at the consoles now, the few faithful/desperate/enthusiast id software fan on the PC can and must wait



Yes I agree, today it's all about consoles and mobile platforms. I miss Duke and Doom times though.


----------

